# Tour Grade Jig by Strike King



## Waterwings (Dec 7, 2008)

Reviewed by BassFan Editor-In-Chief Jon Storm:


https://bassfan.com/reviews_article.asp?id=157


----------



## Jim (Dec 7, 2008)

Priced is decent. Still high in my book, but better than some of the prices they charge for Jigs.


----------



## USSWormy (Dec 8, 2008)

I use the Big Ezee Jigs https://www.ezeejigs.com/

They run about $2.79, and perform really well in my opinion. Its what we have been catching most all our LM on......


----------



## russ010 (Dec 8, 2008)

I've got some of those Strike King jigs, and I've tried them out both weekends in Clear DEEP water (30+ feet to catch fish) I was dragging these along the bottom and I could feel the contact, but I was getting no bites. Plus the part that really got on my nerves was all the moss that was coming up. Most of it was sticking to the eye hook and the weed guard, go figure.

I then switched out to some new jigs that I found here - https://www.gitbit.net - They have only have 1/2 & 3/4 oz sizes... so me knowing nothing about what weight matters to jigs - buy all 1/2oz sizes in every color they had. I switched to these jigs after throwing the Strike King jigs and the feel was totally different. I could feel the difference between the lake bottom structure, fish nips or bites, and it was nearly totally weedless everytime (very handy when the water is freezing as are your hands). I think alot of the weedless comes with the placement of the weed guard, it's not as long as most and the angle is more slanted. I caught 8 this weekend, all in depths ranging from 30-42'. And the price is not too bad (5.99 for 2 or 3.25 each), but still it hurts when you can't get one out of a stump at that depth. But if you're afraid to lose'em, don't throw'em!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 8, 2008)

Russ - take some scissors and trim the weed guards if they are catching bottom slime :wink:


----------



## russ010 (Dec 8, 2008)

Captain Ahab said:


> Russ - take some scissors and trim the weed guards if they are catching bottom slime :wink:



dang... why couldn't I have though about that this weekend... Thanks Capt!


----------



## redbug (Dec 8, 2008)

Captain Ahab said:


> Russ - take some scissors and trim the weed guards if they are catching bottom slime :wink:




One thing I have found is that the weed gaurd on most jigs are wy too thick 
I take all my jigs and cutthe gaurd down too maybe 4 or 5 strands that extend just past the hook point


----------



## Nickk (Dec 8, 2008)

most pros recommend to trim it straight with respect to how it sits on the bottom.


----------



## russ010 (Dec 9, 2008)

what size weights are you guys using, or does it depend on the situation you are fishing?

I have 1/4 and 1/2 sizes... 1/4 for bank fishing, and 1/2 for deep and bank fishing

I'm trying to find out the best way to fish these because I think I can get a lot better quality fish with them if I stick to it


----------



## USSWormy (Dec 9, 2008)

Russ, I pretty much always use 3/8 oz. Of course situations sometime dictate otherwise ( Grass, Pads, Deep water, etc.,) but I have found that the 3/8 fits the bill for most of my situations..


----------



## redbug (Dec 9, 2008)

USSWormy said:


> Russ, I pretty much always use 3/8 oz. Of course situations sometime dictate otherwise ( Grass, Pads, Deep water, etc.,) but I have found that the 3/8 fits the bill for most of my situations..



Same here 3/8 oz is my go to weight


----------



## mr.fish (Dec 9, 2008)

A jig is a jig. Put it in front of a bass, and its going to get eaten. Names and prices mean absolutely nothing to a fish.


----------



## ilinimud (Dec 13, 2008)

Still looking for my first fish with a jig. Its crazy that is so many of the pro's go to bait, but i cant manage to catch a single one!


----------



## redbug (Dec 13, 2008)

mr.fish said:


> A jig is a jig. Put it in front of a bass, and its going to get eaten. Names and prices mean absolutely nothing to a fish.



I agree 100% , but they are not all made the same.
some are made so cheaply that they will not hold up (rattles break, skirt comes off)
I found a little trick to help the paint last longer but your wife might get upset.
Just pick up some Sally Hansen Hard As Nails Nail Polish Clear and paint the leading edge of the jig.
I but on 2 or 3 coats 
It works well and adds life to the paint job if you are fishing over rocks


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 13, 2008)

RedBug - in your experience does the paint matter much on the jig? I have been able to catch fish just as well with unpainted or really chipped up paint as the nice pretty jig heads


----------



## redbug (Dec 13, 2008)

Captain Ahab said:


> RedBug - in your experience does the paint matter much on the jig? I have been able to catch fish just as well with unpainted or really chipped up paint as the nice pretty jig heads



It's like Mr fish says put it in front of the bass and they will eat it I do think the color helps I know if i am going through my tackle to tie on another jig I won't pick the one that has chipped paint, So if i can get the paint to last a little longer i do it. 
I am not to the point that if I chip it i cut it off and replace it But it will not be there the next trip.

Wayne


----------

